# Naruto Shippuden: UNS3 Tournament Thread



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2013)

​
*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Official Tournament Thread*
Hosted by Aeiou(For now)​
Hello, and welcome all! Now, after the hype and hubbub of Storm 3 seems to have died down, I think it's high time we made our own section to organize and announce our occasional tournaments and add a bit of flavour to the series again. Here, you can post and discuss information about the tournament, skills, tips, and techniques about Storm 3, or just general topics about Storm 3 as a whole. If you'd wish to make a request or suggestion (rules that should be added or complaints about participants), then you can post it here as well, but I suggest you PM me first to avoid confrontation.

If you want to take part in these tournaments, please leave two things:

*1. Your system (PS3 or Xbox 360)
2. Your PSN/Gamertag*

That's it! Your information will be updated on this page. Check back here occasionally to see which type of tournament we will be hosting.

*Archive of Participants*
This is where we will keep all those who have participated in tournaments, with your forum name, console name, and system.

*
 1.  Aeiou - Skyxen - PS3
 2.  Jake Protagonist - JakeProtagonist - PS3
 3.  Asakuna no Senju - Fullmatrix09 - PS3
 4.  Foxve - Foxve- PS3
 5.  Butō Rengoob - Bigjoeminigun - 360
 6.  Nu-Kazekage - Kerbykidd - PS3
 7.  Sunnymoonstone- sunnymoonstone -PS3
 8.  LILBTHEBASEDGOD - XtraBoardCredit - PS3
 9.  Jak - mr_woopa - PS3
10. Noctis Lucis Caelum - OmecronBlazor - PS3
11. Jackieshann - Jackieshann - PS3
12. ducktape - reggiethedude - PS3
13. Jon Snow - G-Birkin - PS3
14. Hossaim - Manutdforev - PS3
15. Daftvirgin - Daftvirgin - PS3
16. Gunx2 - Boogiepop619 - PS3
17. SoleAccord - SoleAccord - 360
18. Daxter - Plastik-Souldier - PS3
19. Pein - NYC-ARASHI - PS3
20. Hydro Spiral - TENGEN-TOPPA-770 - PS3
21. BrandonnK - ConcussationZ - 360
*​
*Rules*
This will be discussed with other members of this thread. This is where all the rules will be listed, such as limitations of characters (may not be the case), and foul play that won't be allowed. Rules are subject to change at any time.

1. No spamming. Spamming is not appreciated in tournaments and such behaviour will result in punishment, such as disqualification.

2. No form of foul play should be present in any tournaments. Examples of foul play include constant and habitual blocking, jump blocking, kunai spamming (see rule #1), or any other forms of mechanical abuse. Continuous reports of foul play will result in a few warnings. Further punishment is applicable.​
*List of Banned Characters:** [Will be updated]*

*Current Theme*
This is where themes for the upcoming tournament will be. Themes will change every tournament we have, and can be suggested by participants prior to the tournament! Themes include the tournament being strictly Singles, Teams (with teams, it can be taken further such as "Title Teams Only", etc), certain characters banned, certain characters unbanned (from the rules list), and many more. This section will _always_ be all-ears for suggestions, so get creative with your ideas!

**


*Tournaments*
This is where the upcoming tournament will be held, with it's date, time, and theme. The term 'disposition: will display a couple things: *Ongoing*, meaning we are still taking participants, *Set*, meaning we have all participants and we're just waiting for the day of the tournament, *In-Play*, meaning it's taking place, *Completed*, meaning it's done, and *Cancelled*, with reason displayed, and finally, *Participants*, which shows the participants willingly aware of the time, date and theme, and agree to those conditions, and have also been accepted into the tournament.

Tournament #1
Date: ~  ~
Time: -  -
Theme: -  -
Disposition: -  -
Participants: 

**


Any suggestions for this whole thing overall, please let me know or contact me. And, without further adieu, let this long deserved thread thrive, and grow! ​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 24, 2013)

Liking this, pick a decent time and day and I'll be sure to show up.


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 25, 2013)

Depends on time, but I'm in.

The way of the samurai will be proven on the battlefield.


----------



## Daxter (Jun 25, 2013)

Me too, finally. O:

Abusing the team ult glitch should be banned? It's now commonplace to use online now, there's few who don't, but it's something to be thought about maybe. As for characters, Hanzou, Minato, Kiba should be among the never used please pretty please. >.>


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 25, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Me too, finally. O:
> 
> Abusing the team ult glitch should be banned? It's now commonplace to use online now, there's few who don't, but it's something to be thought about maybe. As for characters, Hanzou, Minato, Kiba should be among the never used please pretty please. >.>



I agree with Hanzou and Kiba, but Minato still isn't as annoying as a Masked Man so I feel he's fine. Yugito is as bad as a Kiba tho, so what ever is done about him should go for her too.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2013)

Pein said:


> Count me in.





Daxter said:


> Me too, finally. O:




Your console and PSN/GT would be appreciated. 



> Abusing the team ult glitch should be banned? It's now commonplace to use online now, there's few who don't, but it's something to be thought about maybe. As for characters, Hanzou, Minato, Kiba should be among the never used please pretty please. >.>





SunnyMoonstone said:


> I agree with Hanzou and Kiba, but Minato still isn't as annoying as a Masked Man so I feel he's fine. Yugito is as bad as a Kiba tho, so what ever is done about him should go for her too.



We're going to need a few more new rules for Storm 3, so continue throwing your ideas out there. Once a few more people find this thread and we have a general consensus, we can rewrite some of the rules.  For the most part I agree with everything said.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 25, 2013)

I swear if my prime character is banned, I will be very irritated ;_;


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, all of your characters are very OP.  Whose your "prime"?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well, all of your characters are very OP.  Whose your "prime"?



Itachi                 .


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2013)

And why do you use such a foul character?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> And why do you use such a foul character?



Oh trust me, I can burn someone's sub faster than they can take mine out with the right supports.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh trust me, I can burn someone's sub faster than they can take mine out with the right supports.



Didn't answer the question..

I'd like to see how you'd do in a Singles match with only mid-tiers available, but the restriction rules depend on those who participate, not me alone.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Didn't answer the question..
> 
> I'd like to see how you'd do in a Singles match with only mid-tiers available, but the restriction rules depend on those who participate, not me alone.



If its a Singles Tourney, then I'll be cool with just about most of the Hidden Leaf people.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If its a Singles Tourney, then I'll be cool with just about most of the Hidden Leaf people.



PTS Neji, Hinata and Lee would be banned, lul.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> PTS Neji, Hinata and Lee would be banned, lul.



PTS Neji was nerfed so I dont use him anymore. PTS Lee is too cheap. PTS Hinata doesn't fit my tastes as she did in Generations. I'm more Part 2 Neji now.


----------



## Daxter (Jun 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Your console and PSN/GT would be appreciated.



Oops.  

PSN: Plastik-Souldier




SunnyMoonstone said:


> I agree with Hanzou and Kiba, but Minato still isn't as annoying as a Masked Man so I feel he's fine. Yugito is as bad as a Kiba tho, so what ever is done about him should go for her too.



Minato has invisible frames during his ult and awakening jutsu. He's very broken. I also forgot *Deidara*. FUCK DEIDARA.


As for Yugito, there's nothing cheap about her. She's perfectly fine. What makes Kiba cheap is his combos because of Akamaru, who hits you after he stops or has been hit. His combos are the most broken in the game still. Yugito doesn't have an Akamaru to make her cheap, she's simply fast, and certainly no faster than TS Neji. I reckon even Itachi is faster.

Fuu should be used carefully as well. She's a solid, non-cheap character but maybe her awakening should be banned, like Susano'os should be. They're garbage all around. All other big awakenings are fine, imo. 

As for other bad characters, I don't know about banning, but maybe warnings should be used on guys like Nagato (OP), Sasori, Chiyo, Lee (only for unsubbale ult spam) and KCM Nardo abuse. >.>

Also will there be restrictions on supports? I use only named teams (either real ones or ones put together by CC2), but I'm curious about it. 


Now I'm curious as to who people plan to use though. I know all my usuals are safe.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll probably join sometime in the future, but I'm currently without PS3 access :T



Daxter said:


> Now I'm curious as to who people plan to use though. I know all my usuals are safe.



Mei, Sage Naruto, and Tenten are my mains


----------



## Vash (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm down for a tourney whenever. I haven't played in around a month tho.

Also I would suggest only teams with official names can be used? The less Kimimaro being used as a support the better.



Daxter said:


> *Now I'm curious as to who people plan to use though.* I know all my usuals are safe.



Either Shino or Kimimaro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> PTS Neji was nerfed so I dont use him anymore. PTS Lee is too cheap. PTS Hinata doesn't fit my tastes as she did in Generations. I'm more Part 2 Neji now.



How was PTS Neji nerfed? And PTS Hinata seems exactly the same in Generations, save the instant awakening.



Daxter said:


> Oops.
> 
> PSN: Plastik-Souldier



Updated.



> Minato has invisible frames during his ult and awakening jutsu. He's very broken. I also forgot *Deidara*. FUCK DEIDARA.
> 
> 
> As for Yugito, there's nothing cheap about her. She's perfectly fine. What makes Kiba cheap is his combos because of Akamaru, who hits you after he stops or has been hit. His combos are the most broken in the game still. Yugito doesn't have an Akamaru to make her cheap, she's simply fast, and certainly no faster than TS Neji. I reckon even Itachi is faster.
> ...





Jak said:


> I'm down for a tourney whenever. I haven't played in around a month tho.
> 
> Also I would suggest only teams with official names can be used? The less Kimimaro being used as a support the better.
> 
> ...



Usually support-types go into the 'Theme' category (e.g: Team Names only, 1 Support only, etc), but as I said, Storm 3's mechanics differ from Generations, so if we need to change the rules regarding supports as well, so be it. We'll need the consensus of more than two people however, after this thread gets more traffic, hopefully. Nice ideas though, keep 'em flowing.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'll probably join sometime in the future, but I'm currently without PS3 access :T



Care to leave your PSN, then?


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Your console and PSN/GT would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NYC-ARASHI PS3


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Care to leave your PSN, then?



TENGEN-TOPPA-770


----------



## BrandonnK (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm up for this tourney, I'm on 360 so I don't know how many people have that.

As for rules, I don't really care who uses what character.


----------



## emachina (Jun 26, 2013)

If the times don't conflict with work schedule, I'd give this a go. When the, times, rules and banned characters get flushed out, I'll throw my name into the hat.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2013)

Pein said:


> NYC-ARASHI PS3





Hydro Spiral said:


> TENGEN-TOPPA-770



Updated. Thanks.



BrandonnK said:


> I'm up for this tourney, I'm on 360 so I don't know how many people have that.
> 
> As for rules, I don't really care who uses what character.



Gamertag, please.  Why does everyone forget..

We're getting a lot of people playing on xbox now. If they visit this thread more often, we can sure as well get some xbox tournies running.



emachina said:


> If the times don't conflict with work schedule, I'd give this a go. When the, times, rules and banned characters get flushed out, I'll throw my name into the hat.



Might as well leave your info so we don't forget in the long run.


----------



## BrandonnK (Jun 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Updated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha sorry, GT: ConcussationZ


----------



## Daxter (Jul 2, 2013)

So do we have enough people or what?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2013)

Um, we have 9 people including myself, though two of them are random; BrandonnK and emachina (no offense, guys), so I don't know if we're ever going to see them again.

But including those two, we would have enough. Anyone up for a tournament next week? I know some check this thread occasionally, but as for everyone else, we don't want any confusion. So if there's no objections to a tourney sometime next week, post here, and we can decide who's going to participate and arrange a date & time convenient for most if not all participants here.


----------

